# Gesamtleisung



## Arbeiter2011 (30 Mai 2011)

Wie kommt man auf die Gesamtleistung einer Maschine? Z.B. sind in einer 5 Motoren verbaut und 1 Netzteil+einer SPS.
Kann man nun einfach die einzelenen Leistungen zusammenzählen und das ist dann die Gesamtleistung welche man dann auf dem Typenschild angeben kann, oder muss man das mit irgendeinem Faktor rechnen da von den Motoren höchstens 3 zur gleichen Zeit an sind?! 

Gibts da eine Faustregel oder irgendein Programm?


----------



## MSB (30 Mai 2011)

Also Generell mal:
Summe Nennströme * Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor

Damit kannst du dann eine Scheinleistung und über den Proportional zur Leistung gemittelten cos phi dann eine Wirkleistung errechnen.

Der Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor hängt einzig und allein von der konkreten Maschine ab.
In deinem Beispiel also 0,6 ( 3 / 5 ).

Dafür braucht man kein Programm, sondern höchstens eine Excel-Tabelle, die in ca. 5 Minuten erstellt ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (30 Mai 2011)

@Manuel 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Sockenralf (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

gibt´s die Maschine schon?
Warum nicht einfach den Strom in der Zuleitung messen und dann rechnen.

Mit dem Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor kommst du nur zurecht, wenn die Motoren richtig dimensioniert sind (und ich habe noch keinen erlebt, der richtig oder gar zu klein war *ROFL*)


MfG


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (31 Mai 2011)

Nein die Maschine befindet sich im bau aber das mit dem messen geht leider nicht so wirklich da Sie erst beim Kunden mit voller Leistung arbeiten kann zwecks der Materialien die sie verarbeitet. Deswegen wollte ich im Voraus die Leistung berechnen.

mfg


----------

